# Kois in Braunem Wasser



## Ricardo (4. Mai 2006)

*Hallo,*
das Wasser in meinem Teich ist Braun. 
Was kann man dagegen tun bzw. was ist das?
Sind das Algen oder ist es etwas anderes?
Habe UV-Lampe, Bachlauf mit Filter und einen großen Selbstgebauten Filter für 18000 Liter.
Das Wasser ist zu 50% gewechselt worden, ist aber immer noch Braun.
Danke im voraus 
Ricardo


----------



## rainthanner (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo, 

ich tippe auf Huminsäure. 

Hattest du in letzter Zeit ein Algenproblem, welches du mit einem Algenmittel besiegen wolltest? 


Schon mal einen Eisentest gemacht? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ricardo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo,
ja dieses Problem hatten wir, wir haben dieses aber nicht mit einem Algenmittel bekämpft.
Wie macht man einen Eisentest?
Was ist Huminsäure?
Gruß Ricardo


----------



## rainthanner (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo, 

Huminsäure entsteht u.a. bein Abbau von Stroh im Wasser. (Wird nicht selten zum Nährstoffentzug im Wasser empfohlen)

Oft ist es auch ein Zusatz in Algenmitteln. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Nochmal Hallo, 

den Eisentest (Fe-Test) bekommst du im Zooladen. 


Interessant wäre mal ein Bild deiner Braunen Suppe.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ricardo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo,
das ist mein Teich.
Wenn die Bilder aber nicht da sein sollten beschreibe mir mal bitte wie man das macht oder gib mir deine email Adresse für die Bilder.
Nicht erschrecken wenn du da ein Netz über dem Teich ist.
Das ist dafür da, dass der Fischreier nicht an die Fische kommt.
Ricardo:?


----------



## rainthanner (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo, 

ist das rechts auf Bild1 der einzige Filter? 
Ich sehe da eher schmutziges Wasser. 

Weche Wassermenge pumpst du denn in der Stunde durch wechen Filter? 
Hast du Bodenabläufe in den beiden Teichen? 

Wenn du klares Wasser möchtest, dann paßt deine Filterleistung und Umwälzrate vermutlich nicht zum Wasservolumen und sollte optimiert werden, denn einen passenden Pflanzenbewuchs kann ich auf den Bildern auch nicht erkennen. 






...mit Huminsäure hat das nix zu tun. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ricardo (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo,

nein es ist nicht der Einzige Filter.3 Filter um genau zu sein.1 Filter ist mit UV-Lampe ausgerrichtet.
Ich Pumpe durch die Filter eine Wasser menge von 10000 Liter in der Stunde.
Die Bodenabläufe habe ich auch.
Die Pflanzen habe ich deshalb rausgenommen weil diese mit zu vielen Fadenalgen besetzt waren, die die Fische mit Algen besetzt hatte, so das die Fische in Algen gefangen waren und verendeten.   
Die einzigen Pflanzen die ich noch drin habe sind Seerosen.
Wenn du Pflanzen hast die keine Algen bilden nenne Sie mir bitte.

Gruß Ricardo


----------



## rainthanner (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*



			
				Ricardo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Pflanzen hast die keine Algen bilden nenne Sie mir bitte.


 
kann da jemand folgen????????


----------



## Ricardo (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hallo,
das war von mir falsch ausdedrückt.
Ich meinte ob es Pflanzen gibt die das Wasser reinigen.
Wenn ja welche sind das?


----------



## rainthanner (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

also ich sehe nur folgende Möglichkeit, dein Wasser sauberer zu bekommen: 

Filteranlage optimieren und eine Beschattung des Teiches. 


Wann wurde die Lampe im UVC erneuert? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## gabi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kois in Braunem Wasser*

Hi Ricardo,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Das Phänomen dass die Fadenalgen an den Pflanzen hängen kenne ich auch. Das hat aber nix mit den Pflanzen zu tun sondern mit zuvielen Nährstoffen im Teichwasser. Ich fische bei Bedarf (zur Zeit fast täglich) die Fadenalgen mit einem Rechen oder der Hand ab. Um dein Problem optimal zu lösen würde ich dir einen Pflanzenfilter empfehlen. Da sind die Pflanzen ausserhalb des Teichs.


----------

